
Trump pushing for crackdown on Californian homeless camps - throwawaynihil
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Trump-pushing-for-crackdown-on-homeless-camps-in-14428666.php
======
throwawaynihil
When they came for the trade unionists, I didn't speak out ...

